# italian sausage jerky



## smker (Apr 14, 2013)

making a 2lb batch using Hi Mountain jerky cur , last tues i cooked 2 lbs and there was hardly any grease left over in the pan.













img0016fl.jpg



__ smker
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you cooking it in a fry pan? With the ground meat I roll a meatball then I roll it onto a hot dog then flatten it and place it in the smoker, oven or degydrator to make jerky... It works well... They turn out like a jack link beef stick.......


----------



## smker (Apr 14, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Are you cooking it in a fry pan? With the ground meat I roll a meatball then I roll it onto a hot dog then flatten it and place it in the smoker, oven or degydrator to make jerky... It works well... They turn out like a jack link beef stick.......


oh no,  i fried it to see how much fat is in the Italian sausage,,  ive got one of those jerky guns from sausagemaker.com,  oops or from Hi Mountain and ill make them into strips and put them into the  smoker with the wood pellet cold  smoker for 1 to 2 hrs and then into the dehydrator for a few hrs till there done.


----------



## smker (Apr 14, 2013)

probly use hickory


----------



## themule69 (Apr 14, 2013)

that sounds good. post pics as you go.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## smker (Apr 14, 2013)

almost done in the dehydrator.

a few more pics from today













69701301.jpg



__ smker
__ Apr 14, 2013


















64502556.jpg



__ smker
__ Apr 14, 2013


















98712992.jpg



__ smker
__ Apr 14, 2013


----------



## smker (Apr 15, 2013)

done and its pretty good too.













73702227.jpg



__ smker
__ Apr 15, 2013


----------



## smker (Apr 15, 2013)

might be different but its good













73702227.jpg



__ smker
__ Apr 15, 2013


















img0034zq.jpg



__ smker
__ Apr 15, 2013


----------



## roller (Apr 16, 2013)

Bet it was tasty...


----------



## smker (Apr 16, 2013)

took some samples to work today and  they loved it,    and there response wasn't like  (ya thats ok or not to bad)   it was   (WOW  can i have more) this might go big,  a few of them today asked if i would make them a pound or so.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice and different to boot...I like the idea! Did you make the italian sausage?


----------



## smker (Apr 17, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Nice and different to boot...I like the idea! Did you make the italian sausage?


no i didnt make it but got it from fairway  and on sale.


----------



## toby bryant (Apr 18, 2013)

I like Italian sausage and I like jerky, sounds like a winner to me :sausage:

Did you use the hi mountain jerky seasoning or just the cure?


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks good...........


----------



## smker (Apr 22, 2013)

picked up 7lbs of I.S today,  ive got 5 ppl at work wanting a pound of it,  got an idea but not shure on the selling price for it.   beef goes for around $10,  deer meat when in season $15 --$20,  get them hooked on it with samples and get $10  a lb,


----------

